# Why did you pick your brand?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

We all have our Fav brand of tractor. How did you pick yours? 

Me? Well I have a few. 

the Ford I got for a few reasons. First I am a Ford guy. I have a bunch of Ford cars, and are realy into them. Cut me, and I bleed Ford blue. Also the resale, and parts avalabity. I know this will not be my last tractor, so I will have to sell it, and also my budjet was SO low, I knew I would get one that needed work.

Also I have a sweet spot for Farmalls. My Dad had one wile I was growing up, and to me when you think of tractors, you are thinking of a Farmall.

Massey's,
Well, this is a new one. First my local dealer is a MF dealer, so parts would never be a problem. Also I have talked to a number of people that LOVE them.

Case's
Never realy seen many of the big tractors around, but probably got into them becouse of bening into the garden tractors.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the first tractor i drove was a 705 mm dad had and a g mm spent a lot hours on them as a kid. i guess the yellow paint grew on me,that would make them favorite but i do have a bit of everything


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I chose my FNH because of reputation, the low hours it had on it (430) and the single most largest factor was price as compared to new. If it had been a MF or JD and had the same factors going, I'd probably own a different color. At 27 HP I have a need for more power for field work. I might get a 2 wheel drive ag tractor in the 50 HP range if I can buy it right. As for the Sears GT, I looked at JD, Cub, Huskie and others, but found it to be the best buy for the money IMHO.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Had a Murray Sentinal for about 8 years. Moved to a new house and it did good mowing, but wasn't heavy enough for plowing hills.

Looked at HD, Lowes and Sears and decided on a Troybuilt GT. Took it home and it could not go up my grass hill. Called Lowes and took it back. Took it to Lowes and bet the Garden center dude that I could hold the rear handle and that he could not drive away. He laughed and said it was a GT. He got on and tried to drive away and I held him. Got another out and we did that test and it dragged me across the parking lot. Brought that one home and it worked great... for five minutes. Lowes then brought a third on the truck. Again, worked for about 5 minutes. They told me my lot was too hilly and that I needed to mow in low gear which is like first gear. I laughed at them and told them my junker Murray would run circles around it. They said show me. I did and they were speachless. They took all of them back and I got a refund.

Lowes later told me that the problem with the first one was that I PUT TO MY OIL IT. ROFLMAO. What about the other two dweeb.

Didn't like the booleans, the craftsman wouldn't let me adjust the seat back far enough and infinite mower deck height control was a pain IMHO.

Lowes offered me 10% off the Cubs, but it was too much money. Looked at the JD's and my wife wanted me to buy it. The L130 had all the features I wanted and was priced right... bought it and have been very happy since. NO ISSUES WITH THE HILL. In fact, I can even plow small amounts of snow UP HILL. WTF was wrong with the TB's... bad run?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*not the color....*

mines not a 'big tractor' its a GT
i got a simplicity because of the locking Diff. my yard and driveway are hilly.. my toro used to slip/loose traction often... 

i tried the prestige and was impressed with the traction control and looking diff...


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*tough Question*

I don't know if I have a favorite brand of tractor.Unlike Ingersoll I just bleed blood. The fleet I own looks like a wonder bread wrapper,red ,green, blue,and rust.If a tractor is a good buy I may purchase it using the criteria,"will it do the job it needs to do?"I don't give much thought to the badge on the hood.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: tough Question*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I don't know if I have a favorite brand of tractor.Unlike Ingersoll I just bleed blood. The fleet I own looks like a wonder bread wrapper,red ,green, blue,and rust.If a tracotr is a good buy I may purchase it using the criteria,"will it do the job it needs to do?"I don't give much thought to the badge on the hood. *



slipshod you bleed a rainbow and the thing is you got good deals on it all.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

I grew up on construction equipmnt hasd ford backhoes an a ford 800 series tractor we still have my dad put it 2gther new wen he was ford mech it started life as a backhoe in a local cemetary i always liked runnin tht tractor still do it always my nmber one favorite but bout ten years go i decided start collecting allises n tinkerin wth old tractors my favorite allis all of them lol i like all the old tractors they are neat in my book eace: :thumbsup: arty: :band:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: tough Question*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I don't know if I have a favorite brand of tractor.Unlike Ingersoll I just bleed blood. The fleet I own looks like a wonder bread wrapper,red ,green, blue,and rust.If a tractor is a good buy I may purchase it using the criteria,"will it do the job it needs to do?"I don't give much thought to the badge on the hood. *


Didn't I hear you braggin' about that John Deere in another post???:lmao:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sure You Heard me*

I do not have anything bad to say about My John Deere,but look I also extol the virtues and what I love about Farmall Cubs.I am the kind of guy that just flat out loves machinery.Hell I even enjoy my 2 cycle gas hedge trimmers.If it burns fossel fuel it is for me.
I am like a kid, I like a big toy box that is full. It is good fun to have an assortment of toys to play with.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't pick my brand... they pick me! Of the 21 tractors I have, most are IH... and most of them are Cubs. I have 10 Cubs, but only 9 are running right now. I've tried to avoid green ones with yellow wheels, but have not been successful. The other green one has red wheels. Most of the work is done by my 3 Fords. My pulling tractor is a Case. The other Case is just resting, waiting for a restoration.

Many of my tractors are on this page:

http://members.toast.net/photos/album.asp?user=gwill&album=Tractor crew 6-2-03 

I don't know why I can't post a picture or link.

George Willer


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pictures*



> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *
> 
> I don't know why I can't post a picture or link.
> ...


George first off Welcome to tractorforum :friends: Nice tractors you have. To post pictures i have a FAQ on the main page at the bottom in tractor pictures. If you are trying to attach a file click on browse in attach file right under where you are typing find the picture you want to post and when you are finsh DONOT CLICK ON PREVIEW REPLY if you do you will lose your picture. Just click on submit reply and your file will be attached.and look like this.
Jody


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you, I'll try that. I'll try a picture of my tricycle Cub.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard George! :hello: That's a nice looking herd of tractors you have there.


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

gwill,

What kind of tractor is that labled "rightside"?

coal_man


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It worked*



> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *Thank you, I'll try that. I'll try a picture of my tricycle Cub. *


It worked George:thumbsup: Is that you on that great looking Cub.
Jody


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: It worked*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *It worked George:thumbsup: Is that you on that great looking Cub.
> Jody *


Thank you. No, that's my grandson. I'm a lot uglier.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

George, that is indeed a VERY nice herd of tractors! :thumbsup: Welcome to TF! :friends: :beer: :cheers:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coal_man _
> *gwill,
> 
> What kind of tractor is that labled "rightside"?
> ...


It's my newest tractor... an Amigo... built about 1966. The company only existed for a year or two in Dowagiac, MI. An amazing little tractor with many features of larger tractors and built like a tank. Mostly cast iron, 3 ph, live PTO, all gear planetary drive train with 2 speed, and individual turning brakes. It's all original including the chain driven mower deck. I got it from a cousin who foolishly replaced it with a new Crapsmen tractor.

It's built so well that it's no mystery why they couldn't stay in business.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

George i really like these Mike&Ike5 they look great.
Jody


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=702c4d4c-11bf-694d-54b0-23005ca44420&size=>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

gwill,
What is the little machine between the Dixon and the Amigo? And what is the vertical cylinder on front?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice tractor George.. and welcome...

PS... i liked your appearance sunday on 'This week' good to get some famous folks here...


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

MowHoward2210,

That's a little runabout made from a generic rear engined lawnmower. It's a bit modified... the gearing is changed so the speed is doubled, and a truck flywheel is added to the crankshaft where the mower belt was. In 3rd gear it moves right along with the engine chugging smoothly at low idle. I've since added a pair of seats so I can take a passenger. Throttled up, it will run with the golf carts.

The cylinder on the front is a stainless sprayer tank that is set aside for Roundup. I can do all my trimming quickly a few times a year.

I use it for transportation at shows where they won't permit me to use the tricycle Cub.

George Willer


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*tractor choice*

The price was right, but more importantly, it is built like a tank. I have a fel and bh and can do more on my 24 hp 4wd than I can with my dad's 60 hp Long.


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

First of all I like all tractors but i grew up on MF. I bought a 870 JD once and really liked it for a compact,even though dad almost took the family name from me for bringing Green paint on to his farm lmao. He said they started using MF when he was about ten years old and for years ran a 400 acre dairy farm with with a 35 and a 65. So when I needed a new tractor on the chicken farm MF was the perfect fit low profile high pto hp good weight slats are very heavy the thing fits me like a glove.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I am getting the JD because 1 I know the owner 2 It is the closest tractor dealer to me 3 It is a JD


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

I chose Fendt for many reasons, and they all equal out when you put the pencil and calculator to it.

1. For the first 3 years of ownership, there is no money invested other than fuel and tires if needed. Fendt provides a 3 year 3,000 hour warrenty, and 3 year/3,000hrs of free service.

2. Efficiency. With how advanced the Fendt is, I can get a lot of work done, and use less fuel.

3. Resale. With many farmers slowly becoming non brand specific the resale on Fendts is very high

4. Versatility. With the ISOBUS setup, and front and rear three points, I can do almost anything with the tractor.

5. Comfort. Hey when you sit in it all day long for weeks on end you want it to be comfortable and safe. With the Independent front suspension, air ride cab, evolution heated/air conditioned seat, stability control, air brakes, climate control and all of the other features, it is no problem to sit in that thing all day, except its a little too comfortable and makes you want to take a nap.


But I also like red tractors. And thats because it is in my blood. The older magnums 7100,7200 and especially the 8900 series are my favorite. I love them. The newer ones are ok.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My Dad worked for IH, but the first tractor I ran all by myself was the neighbors Ford 871.


----------

